#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Τοπογραφικά >  > > >  >  >  Πρόβλημα με το kml tools pro

## spfakegr

Καλησπέρα. Δεν ξέρω αν είναι σωστό το μέρος για να υποβάλλω το ερώτημά μου γιατί είμαι νέος στο φόρουμ.
Αφού πρώτα εγκατέστησα το VBA Enabler για autocad 2018, στη συνέχεια εγκατέστησα το kml Tools pro. Ομως δεν μου εμφανίζει το μενού της Geosolution και γενικά δεν ξέρω πως λειτουργεί στο autocad 2018. Στο 2010 που είχα προηγουμένως λειτουργούσε μια χαρά. Εχει να μου προτείνει κάποιος μια λύση;
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων

----------

